# I'd like a Brown Dog Forum please



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Shaken. Not stirred.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Light brown, or dark brown, or spoltched different shades of brown?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

You Brown Dog lovers don't know what you're talking about. Everyone knows Black Dogs are the only kind of dog that anyone should ever use on a farm.
;P


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Just brown please...Must be brown...Can't have the slightest bit of other color on it...and not stirred.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's my brown dog!
View attachment 6693


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Never actually personally really owned a brown dog, but I've HEARD of them so just contact me to find out anything you want to know.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Wannabechef, that's a great face! What kind of dog is he (besides Brown)?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm glad someone mentioned the superiority of black dogs i had a girl try to sell me a home security system today. I said I have a dog so she said did I want a "real" security system!!!!! Ha your box is no match against my trippinghazzard! Besides i have multiple ninja cats as backup! We need a ninja cat forum too!!


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

i happen to have both a black dog and a brown dog (he has a little white, but since he doesn't quite fit the "brown dog" criteria, i won't mention him further here at risk of being criticized for his white spots....LOL). i must ask, why do black dogs always have to lay in the hallway at night? its like they want you to trip over them.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine waits till I get up to go to the bathroom and then lays down between the door and the bed so when I return I fall over her or kick her in the head. You'd think she'd learn. Instead she's just become panicky about us stepping around and over her when in the bedroom.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Wolf Flower said:


> Wannabechef, that's a great face! What kind of dog is he (besides Brown)?


Maybe part boxer/pit...a Heinz 57! She was a stray...brought her home under my jacket on a motorcycle! She weighed 22 pound when we got her and she's 78 pounds now!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Ross said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned the superiority of black dogs i had a girl try to sell me a home security system today. I said I have a dog so she said did I want a "real" security system!!!!! Ha your box is no match against my trippinghazzard! Besides i have multiple ninja cats as backup! We need a ninja cat forum too!!


I always tell everyone that my Locke doors are my first line of defense, the second is my dogs, third...in case you are still interested are anyone f the multiple guns in my home.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Shayanna said:


> i happen to have both a black dog and a brown dog (he has a little white, but since he doesn't quite fit the "brown dog" criteria, i won't mention him further here at risk of being criticized for his white spots....LOL). i must ask, why do black dogs always have to lay in the hallway at night? its like they want you to trip over them.


I have a big ole black dog as well...an she lays where you walk regardless of the room.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I didn't tell the nice lady about any guns, she was about my daughters age and obviously sorry she started talking to me. Goodness knows what she'd do if she got startled! Besides sometimes these security companies have moles feeding B+E punks info, why give up all the surprises??


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys are all species-ists. How about a forum for homesteading cats? My one cat is perfectly capable of herding my cherry tomatoes across the floor. She provides a valuable service in getting me to harvest more cherry tomatoes to replace the ones she has deemed worthy of her "care." Obviously I have been neglectful of cherry tomatoes left to fend for themselves in a bowl on the counter, and she has taken it upon herself to make up for my slack.


I'd like a homesteading cat forum so I'd have a place to ask how to.... reign in my cat's natural homesteading instincts.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite! Our brown dogs:


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Dont let that sweet look fool ya,
Question???
Can the brown dogs be *weaponized* in the BDF, if so I'm gonna outfit him with Ninji stars and nucuks:hobbyhors


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, he's almost brown.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Looks like we're gonna need a Brown Dog WANNABE forum! None of these dogs are PURE BROWN. lol


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ignore the other two, but there is one brown dog here...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not sure a brown dog can be housed with a black one.

I needed a giggle, guys, thank you!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sorry Average Jo, but that dog is clearly yellow.
The Homesteading Police will be by shortly to disbarr you. You will lose all rank and priveledges and have to start again, from city folk level.

Cute pups everyone!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

SunsetSonata said:


> You guys are all species-ists. How about a forum for homesteading cats? My one cat is perfectly capable of herding my cherry tomatoes across the floor. She provides a valuable service in getting me to harvest more cherry tomatoes to replace the ones she has deemed worthy of her "care." Obviously I have been neglectful of cherry tomatoes left to fend for themselves in a bowl on the counter, and she has taken it upon herself to make up for my slack.
> 
> 
> I'd like a homesteading cat forum so I'd have a place to ask how to.... reign in my cat's natural homesteading instincts.


My black dog Sadie loves tomato season and tomatoes...she loves them so much that she will grab them off the vine and eat them. When making a salad I always have to give her a few slices! I could honestly fill her bowl with tomatoes and one next to it with dog food and she would eat the maters first.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

anita_fc said:


> Looks like we're gonna need a Brown Dog WANNABE forum! None of these dogs are PURE BROWN. lol



This!!

And I just want to say...You complete me!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope it makes someone smile
"Sorry to disagree, but I see several brown dogs.
The qualifications stated Brown not other color but brown. 
Since I own a tattoo studio that is celebrating it's 40th anniversary this year, I'm a drip under pressure (aka expert) on color. Black and white are technically, not colors, never have been. Wheres the MOD's how dare you call white and black a color, we need a color wheel forum.
(You have no idea how hard this was to type, got a swoll shut eye on the left from the nucuks swinging around on the dogs tale. Wid a piece of duct tape bandage on every finger but my left thumb from da ninji stars sharpening. JK,LOL)


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Brown dogs dont do it for me..... I would prefer a liver colored dog forum.

Jim


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

What about the dangerous black assault dogs?


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Allen W said:


> What about the dangerous black assault dogs?


Now you are talking, we have a Doberman.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Um, what about black assaulted dogs?

This is my baby getting in touch with her "inner kitty"... She's in a black furry body but has always felt like more of a, well, brown dog... or cat...


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Just don't breed your brown dog to any other color, you don't know enough about dogs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL This is a great thread for laughs!

However, you are all wrong! We don't need a brown dog forum, a black dog forum or cat forum! We need a reptile forum! David has two of the largest Tokay Geckos I ever saw in real life. They would disuade anyone from doing him harm!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Need a picture motdaugrnds!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here they are resting on David's tummy. The largest, a male named Scar, is over 12 inches long; and the smallest, female is named Tayless. (He's waiting for her tail to grow out before he meaures her.) Tayless might be laying some eggs this year; and Scar sings to her. Scar is large enough to take the end off a grown man's thumb if he so chooses.


----------

